

My job interview experience (or how not to interview someone) - dmd149
http://trekdek.wordpress.com/2011/04/14/my-job-interview-experience-or-how-not-to-interview-someone/

======
dkarl
Their company culture sucks, but there isn't anything wrong with their
interview process. They communicated exactly what it was like to work there,
and you decided that as a person who expects respect and civility, you didn't
want the job. Wasn't that the best possible outcome?

~~~
dmd149
Well the best possible outcome would be they call me back and pay me 200,000 a
year to fix the company culture.

I have to give them credit for being honest. I should probably title the post
"how to discourage people from working for you." Plus, they gave me good
fodder for a blog post.

~~~
jerrya
(shouts) Five, four, three, two, one, zero!

------
Dramatize
Have you got a reply?

~~~
dmd149
nope, I imagine I won't get one.

------
urbanjunkie
I just wish the HR guy was in a position to write the other side of the story
- I'm sure it would be very different.

